# New Ducklings



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WARNING! The cuteness factor of these guys may be too much for you  

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr19-Ducklings

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Those little balls of shiny fluff, little bills, little webbed feet!!! What cuties!!! Are these wild babies? Surely it's too soon for Easter dumpees?!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Those little balls of shiny fluff, little bills, little webbed feet!!! What cuties!!! Are these wild babies? Surely it's too soon for Easter dumpees?!


Hi Terri,

Those are orphaned mixed breed ducklings .. Rouen/Pekin mixes. The management at Woodbridge along with a few dedicated rescuers do a very good job of seeing that the little ones there survive or end up with me.

Nope .. not too soon for Easter dumpees .. pic coming up shortly .. dumped at West Street Basin in Garden Grove this afternoon  

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ooooo...they are Soooooo CUTE!!! I can see why people are lured to buy them when they are so young and adorable. However, folks just don't think or research enough to understand the long term consequences. It's the same with any animal, people need to stop these impulses and think about what will happen when they get older and how well prepared they are to care for them over the long haul.

Were these young ones abandoned by their parents or dumped by people?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brad,

The Mom of these nine was found dead with the babies frantically peeping and circling her body .. the Woodbridge lake patrol scooped them up and got them into the rescue network.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah...the poor mommy duck, but I'm happy the little hungry cuties found a new "momma".

Well, you satisfied my cravings to see pics of babies, LOL the NEED HAS BEEN MET!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

There sooooooo........ cute you just wanna sqeez them but you can't lol but you can hug them and kiss them.


Poor mama duck she didnt get the chance to raise them but at least her ducklings will live.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

theyre so cute

i want to hold them


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

London pigeon - I'll second that statement  . At least these will survive and not be eaten by fish or other predators but I'm sorry about the mama.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

OMG!!! Their past cute their REAL CUTE!!!


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*duckie chicks*

Thanks Terry for posting the pictures..
How sad that the mom could not be there for her chicks...but I am happy to hear that they were rescued together...
Thanks for that

Maureen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

One more coming this afternoon .. looks like one of the little ducks got missed yesterday and was found this morning. I'm sure it will be happy to rejoin it's little flock/family.

Terry


----------

